# Seeds



## tha_eliminator34 (Aug 9, 2008)

Whats the probability of one of my two plants being a female? And if i sprayed raid to get rid of bugs on the outskirt of the grow box would that destroy my plants?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

100 percent chance that they are both gonna be female   you can't tell until u see the organs.  the raid shouldn't be exposed to the plants and u will be fine.


----------



## tha_eliminator34 (Aug 9, 2008)

i realize you cant tell until they sex but im jus askin wat are the odds


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 9, 2008)

50/50


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 9, 2008)

The odds are 50/50 for EACH SEED- every one is a new roll of the the dice, with the chances at 50/50.


----------



## luke (Aug 11, 2008)

odds are youll posion the plant but then again plant can withstand alot pesticide all types of things thats nasty though if ur a inside grower with bugs crawling all over it i would put it outside your proably growin out side though i predict thats why i love hydro indoors eliminate all the messy bugs a insect once every two weeks may try to  go after  like a huge ant or a small little spider proabilty if there female seeds both proably female but ive seen females turn to male from heat stress thats why for now on i just use florecent grow much faster to me then 1000 watt hps for the first 2 3 weeks  good thing about florecent the color stays green and if sick thy will recover extremly fast from frorecnt plus lowering th tempeture to room temputure better possiblitys of female to get more females keep under florents 24/7 under a blu light or white light spectrum good luck


----------



## andy52 (Aug 11, 2008)

i have been wondering about this myself.thinking about switching from 400w MH to fluros for veggin.would this be better for the plants?not that they are not doing good,they are very luscious under the MH.just want to know if it would be easier on the plants?


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2008)

If your environment in general is good with the MH, you're better off with it.. IMO.
  If you're fighting heat or humidity, then your flourescents may be a better option.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Aug 11, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i have been wondering about this myself.thinking about switching from 400w MH to fluros for veggin.would this be better for the plants?not that they are not doing good,they are very luscious under the MH.just want to know if it would be easier on the plants?


If you're not having any problems now I don't see any reason to switch. I would rather stick to the brighter light of an HID, imitates the sun more... but that's just me. Fluoros work very well for vegging, but the most powerful CFL light I've seen isn't even as bright as a 250W HID.


----------



## luke (Aug 14, 2008)

of course it will drws less heat and they love the blueish white light better  than orange for veg becuase there young now i have got away few times and used to do this all the time  under 1000 watt hps but into a few problems heat stress root rot still manage to get a garden gowin though 1000 watt ur sure to loose a couple of plants unless they are mature enough for flowering after 3 weeks of florecent put them in 1000 watt u will need that much light to bud anyway plus beter chance of getting females my room got so hot one time one of my fan plugs accedintly disconnected room got to 102 degress for likr 3 hours lol m ost came out male out a 10 female pack also white widow is tricky i though the small ones woulnt bud becuas ethey where so small after  2 weeks of veg in hydro as  recomended chop them down and smoked it dint have any bud  and  left a few big ones which i knew proably males but oh well bottom line when u deal with a nivarna white widow pack dont let the 2 inch size fool u into thinkin its to small to bud it will 





			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> i have been wondering about this myself.thinking about switching from 400w MH to fluros for veggin.would this be better for the plants?not that they are not doing good,they are very luscious under the MH.just want to know if it would be easier on the plants?


----------



## Brussels (Aug 15, 2008)

Get enough of that 'Raid' on your plants, and it will kill them. Any petroleum based spray will also. 

Also, a clean grow space is a good grow space. Dirt and dust can lead to all kinds of disease issues for your plants in a confined space. Clean, bight and dry, make for happy plants...B


----------

